# GrubHub Region Boundries



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

This morning I was doing UE deliveries in Philadelphia when I got an SMS from GH that new blocks were available in Trenton. I immediately grabbed 10.5 hours and went online. It took me about 45 minutes to actually get to my region. How is GH going to view my time outside the region? My pay summary page seems to indicate that the time is covered by the hourly gauranty but I don't know if at some later time they'll penalize me for being outside for so long.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Ted L. said:


> This morning I was doing UE deliveries in Philadelphia when I got an SMS from GH that new blocks were available in Trenton. I immediately grabbed 10.5 hours and went online. It took me about 45 minutes to actually get to my region. How is GH going to view my time outside the region? My pay summary page seems to indicate that the time is covered by the hourly gauranty but I don't know if at some later time they'll penalize me for being outside for so long.


This happened to me once. I went to eat at a place outside the service area but kept the app running. I was outside the region for probably 45 minutes too and they still paid me the hourly guarantee. This was 2 months ago. I got paid and havent heard anything about it since.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I've only been outside the region when there was a delivery outside the region. Pick up in the region delivery outside the region.


----------

